# Price hike again!!!



## g160689 (Jun 26, 2010)

NOT AGAIN. As you all know the prices of petrol, disel, gas, CNG has been increased again. It seems to be a never ending delima. And ofcourse its affecting the prices of other commodites to go higher. For us, mostly the transport fare, computer peripherals, food are getting costlier.
Though i am not a government body, but would like to ask you all digitians, what could be the possible solution of this inflation?
We cant tolerate.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2010)

actually there is no solution for this price rise...govt says its facing huge losses due to subsidy  provided to fuel and gases...and I hear that now fuel is free from subsidy but gas is still under subsidy.
It means that now fuel price will not increase that drastically like right now...but gas price still can be increased by Rs.100


----------



## g160689 (Jun 26, 2010)

And to add to that the strikes by oppositions are making it worse. A single day stirke means crores of losses which in turn gets added to the economy loss of the whole country and thus increasing the inflation further. Then why the hell are we supporting strikes???


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

Government needs to provide good means of public transport. When I go out, I really don't like thousands of cars with only one person in it. But then this is India, everyone would prefer buying a car for himself first. And there is nothing we can do. People in other countries don't even feel like buying their own vehicle because of efficient public transport system.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 26, 2010)

ico said:


> Government needs to provide good means of public transport. When I go out, I really don't like thousands of cars with only one person in it. But then this is India, everyone would prefer buying a car for himself first. And there is nothing we can do. People in other countries don't even feel like buying their own vehicle because of efficient public transport system.


That's a good point you made.
Here in Pune, there were two different transport bodies operating in Pune and Pimpri Chinchwad. Both were merged in 2008 I think. From then the bus service has improved to some extent but not satisfactory.
If you see most buses at any time, it will be packed like anything, people hanging on to both the doors, but still they say "We're running on a loss of 2 crore/daily" WTF ?
Surely something is fishy. Where does all the profit go ?
And you know, the ticket charges are much more than those of mumbai which has an highly efficient bus service.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2010)

U r absolutely right ico...In mumbai the bus and train system is soo good that we just dont need any other vehicle...but just opposite is the scene in my hometown Nagpur where buses r not dependable soo we have to relay on two wheelers.

In mumbai fare of 35km=Rs.15 (estimated)
In Nagpur cost of 35km=Rs.35+

Public vehicle r much cheaper


----------



## red dragon (Jun 26, 2010)

In Kolkata,the condition of the roads are pathetic,but the public transport system is really good and probably the cheapest among metro cities.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jun 26, 2010)

any ways it good petrol is free from sub.....


----------



## g160689 (Jun 26, 2010)

blame game. yes thats what only we can do. As the saying goes, if the person with power has spoiled the system then its only him who can fix it.


----------



## Amit Beniwal (Jun 29, 2010)

Govt. is under international pressure and still in our country people are earning less then Rs. 15 daily, who will care those people ... . should they started begging, or all they have to sit in fornt of parliament. Price hike means a lot change ... rich become more rich n poor became more poor .. this is all bout Govt. policies.. All the persons who make such kind of policy, they didn't know the price of atta n daal. Only illiterate people are governing / settled into Govt.





> The Agriculture mininster didn't have any concern with agriculture throught his life.


 *I am taling bout states where duffer people become home minister/agriculture minister/finance minister ... they all are corrupted and i never like this system and that's why i personally hate politicaly people*


----------



## alok4best (Jul 2, 2010)

Govt giving subsidy on Petrol was always a joke. We all know how much tax they charge on Fuel..we wud still end up paying less for a litre if govt reduced the taxes and sold petrol/diesel @ International prices..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2010)

Today I read that Disel price will be further increased by Rs.3.7 to free it from subsidy...It means food grain and vegetable price will further increase


----------



## int86 (Jul 2, 2010)

alok4best said:


> Govt giving subsidy on Petrol was always a joke. We all know how much tax they charge on Fuel..we wud still end up paying less for a litre if govt reduced the taxes and sold petrol/diesel @ International prices..



I wonder why nobody speaks of huge taxes on fuels . something around 40%


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 2, 2010)

erm..it wasn't an increase..it was de regularisation of petrol prices..to be honest i am glad that govt has finally deregularised petrol prices..frankly it never made sense to spend 90000crores on subsidy of fuel prices where as this money could be used in a social program or so but yes i am also critical of the fact that the taxes on fuel is extremely high,i was under the impression that taxes might be reduced but clearly u can sense that the govt is targetting to reduce the huge fiscal deficit in hand,even though this could have been done from 2011 onwards..hopefully they should reduce the fuel taxes in the next financial year...I do not think this is done under international pressure,if it was,it would have been deregularised sometime in 2001 itself when china deregularised it...


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys found a website - check out this 

Comparison of Global Petrol Prices across the world with India


----------



## alok4best (Jul 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Hey guys found a website - check out this
> 
> Comparison of Global Petrol Prices across the world with India




Exactly..this so called 'Subsidy' thing has always been used by Govt to cheat people.
First they give subsidy on oil prices, which means Oil companies are in loss, and they they add heavy taxes, which means the customer is anyway paying more.
I am in UK for around a year and Hi Octane Petrol is around a pound here, which is approx 65rs. Considering the 2 economies and currency conversion, I think it is multiple times cheaper to buy fuel in UK than in India...So where is the so called people friendly subsidy, if anyway people are paying International prices. in modern India, fuel is no more a thing of luxury, its a basic neccessity and Govt has to reduce taxes on it.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

What about the Diesel prices? Petrol diesel fuel prices in Europe

1 Euro = Rs.59. Diesel in India is around Rs.33.

India consumes more Diesel than Petrol. Subsidy isn't a "joke" as you all are saying.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2010)

Diesel effects economy much more then petrol...If Diesel price increase its cascading effects r tremendous...
1. Transport price increases(Railway, Bus, truck)
2. Price of Grain, Vegetables, fruits all increase
3. Train, Bus tickets increase

Ultimately Cost of living increases

If petrol price increase by Rs.3...it effects only common public by some Rs.200 extra


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2010)

petrol price should be hiked much much more than diesel, because petrol is normally used by private vehicles. so much that private vehicle wallahs actually think controlling their car usage.

besides the effect of this fossil fuels on environment is really going more and more severe everyday. we should look forward to the they when fossil fuels will all be gone and we will be forced to use some other types of better "ways".


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2010)

alok4best said:


> Exactly..this so called 'Subsidy' thing has always been used by Govt to cheat people.
> First they give subsidy on oil prices, which means Oil companies are in loss, and they they add heavy taxes, which means the customer is anyway paying more.
> I am in UK for around a year and Hi Octane Petrol is around a pound here, which is approx 65rs. Considering the 2 economies and currency conversion, *I think it is multiple times cheaper to buy fuel in UK than in India...*So where is the so called people friendly subsidy, if anyway people are paying International prices. in modern India, fuel is no more a thing of luxury, its a basic neccessity and Govt has to reduce taxes on it.


Topgear's link talks different actually.

UK = Rs.60/litre. India = Rs.50/litre.

I'm actually making a point against BJP and other parties who are causing the "Bharat Bandh." If you see globally, the prices of petrol have increased substantially whereas in India, they haven't increased that much compared to BJP's time. Was BJP really subsidizing the petrol during their rule? All these political parties are retarded.

PS: I'm not a Congress fanboi. It's just that I'm against this mockery of democracy and causing trouble to "aam janta."


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL politicians know only one thing....either oppose or propose

every ruling party will come with a proposal/idea and opposition will oppose it..Nothing new actually


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

^^ that's true 

Some good sited to know about oil prices is :

*www.aip.com.au/index.htm
*www.aip.com.au/pricing/facts.htm
*www.fueleconomy.gov/


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2010)

ruined my weekend :/


----------



## alok4best (Jul 6, 2010)

My only point is...charge International prices...but bloody reduce taxes..this way we will still end up paying less.. and there is no point comparing BJP or Congress here.. at least during BJP's tenure none of us were buying sugar for 40rs a KG and Pulse for 100 a KG..lol..and people wont give up using their own vehicle until public transport is really really good. I am not idealist..I am a practical guy, and I will anyday prefer taking out my bike than waiting for cramped slow buses in hot summer..I mentioned bike cuz I dont have a car..lol


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 6, 2010)

its time (rather late) to mix ethanol in petrol and diesel to fit pocket of the mango ppl. Mr Pranab mukherjee and team has been reportedly doin something in this regard but noting came out in 3 months. see - Ethanol-blended petrol: GoM to look into issues: Rediff.com Business . it has got some disadvantages - higher ethanol concentration damages rubber parts (hoses, seals etc) and if spilled while filling.. even the body paint of cars. but by the use of FFV (flexible fuel vehicles)(costly affair though) which are resistant to any kind of damage due to ethanol, this can be achieved and emissions will also reduce ! i think 10-25 % can be mixed w/o any significant problems faced !!


----------



## bilallucky (Feb 1, 2011)

A single day stirke means crores of losses which in turn gets added to the economy loss of the whole country and thus increasing the inflation further.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

The prices are pretty much the same in developing countries such as ours without many reserves. US and Europe have invested a lot in many other countries and run may oil mills in the gulf and such. Low prices for them shouldnt be a surprise.

 rs.20/litre of petrol (after conversion) in gulf. Its stupid to compare the prices since they have a well right in their backyard. 

Cant remove taxes on fuel. If tax is abandoned it should be on food supplies and healthcare. Not rich mans fuel. And diesel used for transport is already subsidised. Its sucks how diesel affects inflation.

Its sucks paying so much for fuel but that is not the biggest problem facing our country.


----------



## Krow (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread is a fossil. Locked.


----------

